# She is Sure It Is About Time!



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Our first doe to kid is getting anxious. I think she still has a few days (even 5) as today is only day 145. She was waiting at the kidding(birthing) pen gate today when I went out to check on her and decided that she wanted to be in there tonight. She did this last year only she was yelling her head off wanting to go in there. I think she is just getting anxious. The other doe, Baybreeze is due in a week and is looking so wide.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She Thinks It Is Time.*

Aww....she wants to be a momma real bad...so adorable...what a great momma... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: She Thinks It Is Time.*

:laugh: She looks good. And ready to go. Let us know what she gives ya!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: She Thinks It Is Time.*

Keep us updated! Good luck and I hope she gives you what you want :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: She Thinks It Is Time.*

I just love this, when a doe WANTS to go to kidding pen!! I had one do that, she went in to check to make sure her suite was ready but turned & ran back out. :roll: Had them the next day.
Happy kidding, SOON!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: She Thinks It Is Time.*

Awwww she knows!  I have a doe that keeps wanting to hang out in the barn when I am out there - and she is never like that! She gives up and goes with the others when I come back in.
She's due in 3 days!

Baybreeze is HUGE!!! Such beautiful girls!!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: She Thinks It Is Time.*

I think she was hoping it was time and when she saw me cleaning it all up, she begged to go inside. It isnt really time. Last year she delivered big twins at day 153. Baybreeze is looking very miserable and still has at least 10 days. I do have one more due but am not sure on her due date. It is easier if they kid out on the clean grass, but then it is harder to clean up the area from skunks and coyotes. They smell that afterbirth and linger around. I move the kids and momma in right away if from a pasture birth and clean up the left after birth goo as best I can. The straw sticks to the mamma so the pasture is much easier but it is windy, cold and rainy usually so they come into the shed.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: She Thinks It Is Time.*

Candice. Our does are all due at about the same time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She Thinks It Is Time.*

HeHe...I had a Doe once... try to claim another Does kids...she was getting super close to kidding.... And I guess.... she wanted to skip the kidding part and jump right into being an automatic mom...LOL so of course ...I had to pen her away from the other Does babies.... :laugh:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: She Thinks It Is Time.*



toth boer goats said:


> HeHe...I had a Doe once... try to claim another Does kids...she was getting super close to kidding.... And I guess.... she wanted to skip the kidding part and jump right into being an automatic mom...LOL so of course ...I had to pen her away from the other Does babies.... :laugh:


 Oh that's hilarious! They can be so funny wanting to have a baby so bad.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: She Thinks It Is Time.*

How cute is she waiting at the gate!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: She Thinks It Is Time.*



> Oh that's hilarious! They can be so funny wanting to have a baby so bad.


 Oh I know.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: She Thinks It Is Time.*

very cute!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Abelene is all settled down ready and waiting. She will probably kid tomorrow afternoon and I think she thinks so too. She is very happy to be in the little kidding pen.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

The other does are looking envious that she is looking so ready to kid. "Monster wants to be in the kidding pen too. She has her own little area to go to but she knows that Abelene has the 'real' kidding pen. The kidding pen just happens to be right outside of our large bedroom windows. We can keep an eye on them so easily through just looking out window at night and can hear any loud moans.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like you'll be having a kid explosion soon! Sending happy kidding thots your way!

My late Dolly was like that...every delivery she'd had she would come get me and lead me to her stall, her first one she literally grabbed my pantleg in her mouth and tugged me to her stall, she knew when it was time to have her mama with her


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh that is so funny, Liz. They do communicate so much to us.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Your girls have such personality! So sweet  

Hope you get lots of healthy bouncing babies soon!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow I hope you get some babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Nope.. nothing yet. I was being too hopeful.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

They are such RASCALS!!! It's the 'code of honor'...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man...sorry no babies yet...do you have any hair left? :hair: :hug:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh both my daughternlaws were here with me today!.. and grandson too. Our newest daughternlaw really wanted to be part of the kidding day today as it is a very new thing for her with livestock births... but nooooo.. nothin happining out there in the field. I am sure it will be tomorrow tho now. Still had a great day with family here. Abelene goat sure wanted to have babies today too. She wanted me to keep rubbing her belly and was enjoying all the extra attention.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

still nothing?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

no.. I had them bred about 4 days to a week apart so we wouldnt be having all the does kid at once.. Well.. by golly.. it looks like Abelene will probably go to her 153 usual term as last year and the others are looking ready at day 145-147 now. So... nothing this morning. Everyone is eating normal which probably means nothing for a while now until later today perhaps. Abelene is on day 151 now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Abelene kidded triplets this morning. They were smaller than I am used to seeing. They are all doing well now. She had normal birth positions without me having to assist. First one was back feet first and the other two were feet and heads first. Two bucklings and a small little doe. The little doe is having a hard time learning to nurse. My husband ended up being able to come home from work as I thought the first ones back legs were up instead of down and sure glad he came to help. They just didnt latch on as easily to nursing as her twins last year. I guess because they were smaller. Doing fine now. I will post picts in a new thre'd.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Whoohooo!!! :stars: Congrats!! 

Glad to hear they're doing well...sometimes small kids will take a little longer to get up and going...but once they do...they seem to do well. :thumb: Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... :leap:


----------

